# UK-Opera North announces details of Ring 2016



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.theringcycle.co.uk/

They've staged the cycle over different seasons before but never all together.

It's touring the country and the trailer looks very exciting.

Prices in Leeds start from £12.50 per ticket if you buy in advance for all four.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

London SOLD OUT for June 2016 except for two wheelchair seats per night!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

And some people wonder why London gets a lion's share of the arts budget!

I'll probably go to Newcastle or Leeds. For somebody in my position in Scotland it's a case of which English provincial city I want to spend a week in while watching a Ring Cycle.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Alexander said:


> And some people wonder why London gets a lion's share of the arts budget!
> 
> I'll probably go to Newcastle or Leeds. For somebody in my position in Scotland it's a case of which English provincial city I want to spend a week in while watching a Ring Cycle.


Same here. And Newcastle is ruled out for me with work timings


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

pianississimo said:


> http://www.theringcycle.co.uk/
> 
> They've staged the cycle over different seasons before but never all together.
> 
> It's touring the country and the trailer looks very exciting.


Thanks for this, P. Just checked with The Lowry, in Manchester, who advised that tickets go on sale on 30th March, for 'Friends' of the Lowry (£30 per annum) and 31st March for everybody else.

I am not really an opera buff but this would be such an iconic experience that I am sorely tempted.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Belowpar said:


> London SOLD OUT for June 2016 except for two wheelchair seats per night!


I'm happy to hobble someone if you think it would help.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Couac Addict said:


> I'm happy to hobble someone if you think it would help.


Thanks, and if you change your name to Sparafucile I'll remember where to find you when I next have need.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

Alexander said:


> And some people wonder why London gets a lion's share of the arts budget!


more than just a lions share. 
£69 per resident in 2012-13, compared with £4.60 per person elsewhere in England.

More money goes into kids concerts and schools projects in the capital too which keeps the audiences healthy. 
I don't want to see less spent in London, but it'd be nice if we all got this. 
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24742529

Anyway, London will sell out quicker but all the concerts will sell out. ON are very popular and it's often difficult to get tickets wherever they appear.
I'm going for the Leeds concert if I can get good tickets.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

pianississimo said:


> more than just a lions share.
> £69 per resident in 2012-13, compared with £4.60 per person elsewhere in England.
> More money goes into kids concerts and schools projects in the capital too which keeps the audiences healthy.
> I don't want to see less spent in London, but it'd be nice if we all got this.
> ...


Yes, it seems unarguable that if a city or a region provide a range of cultural institutions the people have a chance of becoming and staying more 'cultured'.

As for Leeds, I'm not a fan of the Town Hall flat floor seating, is it better on the balcony?


----------

